# Shower in Santa Monica



## maupertius (May 23, 2019)

Hi, 

Bit of a random question here. I'm travelling to Santa Monica and hiring a bike for 1 day in June. As I will have to check out from my hotel by noon and have an overnight flight from LAX in the evening, I'm looking for a place where I could go and take a shower at the end of my ride. Does anybody know a place I can go for this? I've thought about a 1 day gym pass but I'm not a resident and won't get this unfortunately.

Thanks
David


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

I can't help with the showers in Santa Monica thing, but this may help if you aren't able to find one.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

Some hotels will accommodate a much later checkout if you ask and even offer to pay extra. Ask if you can be extended to 4 or 5 that afternoon. In that way, you could go back to the hotel after your ride.

I've pulled off getting an extra late checkout before.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Most SoCal beaches have restroom facilities with outdoor showers. I have had good success showering in my cycling shorts then stepping inside the restroom to dry off and change. A lot of beachgoers do the same thing so you’re not out of place at all.

Here is the Santa Monica city page showing the available locations. https://www.smgov.net/Departments/CCS/content.aspx?id=53687097611


----------



## maupertius (May 23, 2019)

I tried that and unfortunately 1pm is the latest they can do.. Will try again on the day


----------



## Chris A (Mar 8, 2020)

maupertius said:


> Hi,
> 
> Bit of a random question here. I'm travelling to Santa Monica and hiring a bike for 1 day in June. As I will have to check out from my hotel by noon and have an overnight flight from LAX in the evening, I'm looking for a place where I could go and take a shower at the end of my ride. Does anybody know a place I can go for this? I've thought about a 1 day gym pass but I'm not a resident and won't get this unfortunately.
> 
> ...


All up and down the beach are outdoor showers, dozens of them but they are for surfers and others covered with sand and saltwater who would be wearing a swimsuit. No one would think anything if you used one and kept your bike shorts on. In summer in July outdoor cold showers are fine. I've used these countless times and mostly don't bother with a towel. There are showers next to every restroom and parking lot.


----------



## Chris A (Mar 8, 2020)

I've done a lot of beach SCUBA diving and sometimes I dive where there are no showers. In that case, I keep a supply of 2 lter soda bottle filled with water in the car. I've seen some guys using those 2.5 gallon containers of bottled water too and also 5-gallon Sparklets bottles to make a shower. I keep a box with four old soda bottles and a towel in the car. Up in Palos Verdes (I really good place to ride) "everyone" seems to carry bottles for making a shower. So much so that pavement along the bluffs is wet from improvised bottle showers from the surfers and divers. Leave some water bottles and a towel in your car. If you can't use a beach shower. (tip: leave the bottles in sunlight by the rear window and they heat up.)


----------

